# question on rattle and crank baits



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i have started using crank baits and rattle traps and have caught alot of fish off them but i have allways wondered why do the bass hit?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hunger, Aggression, Rage. LOL, probably hunger, the noise, and the looks of it, or by protecting their beds.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Fishing Miller Pretty much summed it up in a nut shell.....


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Bass usually hit such lures because of something called a reaction strike. Bass especially in stained or muddy water will use there lateral line more than there eye site to hone in on a meal. They can feel the rattle trap or crank bait with there lateral line and as they feel it get closer they will crush it as a reaction. They dont always bite a lure because they are hungry. They sometimes attack something because they dont know what it is and want to get it before it gets them.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

It is because they look so darn tasty


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks i have allways wondered and i guess i know now


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks bass hawg....
My brother told me something like that but it goes in one ear and out the other


----------

